# Unknown kitchen drawer hardware



## AlexBeard (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello,

In our kitchen and bathrooms, we have "faux drawers" just beneath the sink. Obviously there is no room for a real drawer due to the plumbing and the sink itself. These drawer fronts simply snap on to a plastic-coated screw via a small, C-shaped plastic clamp that screws into the back of the drawer.

This C-shaped clamp device broke on one of the "faux drawers" and I can't, for the life of me, figure out what this device is called or where to find a replacement.

I know the information provided is somewhat choppy, but I don't even know enough about cabinetry to know the real names for these "faux drawers."

Below is a picture of one of the "clamps" I'm referring to. Obviously the right side would extend out in the same manner as the left, but it's broken off.





Thanks in advance for your assistance. I look forward to hearing your suggestions.


Alex


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 7, 2008)

Google cabinet hardware,

Look under concealed hinges or blind connectors.
Each make is usually different.
I have fixed this with some hot glue before, you can try that or some super glue.


----------



## AlexBeard (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks inspectorD. I'll check it out. Part of my problem thus far has been the plethora of cabinet pulls and whatnot that Google returns when I search for "cabinet hardware." Maybe I'll have better luck with these specific terms though.


----------



## AlexBeard (Dec 7, 2008)

No luck. There has to be a name for this simple little plastic clamp.

I'm beginning to think super glue will work just fine. Hah!


----------



## travelover (Dec 7, 2008)

You can also hinge this false drawer front (on the bottom) and make a handy little shallow V shaped area to hold sponges and cleaning tools. You may see these kits among the cabinet hardware.


----------



## AlexBeard (Dec 7, 2008)

travelover, I have a friend who has what you're talking about. They use it to store small sponges and whatnot. The more I search, I'm thinking this really might be a custom piece the manufacturer produces for quick assembly.

I'm either going to hot glue it in place or use one of the bottom hinges for storage.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## spaz2965 (Dec 8, 2008)

Travelover talked about what I would sugest, make it a useable drawer it will be more useful look in the specialty fasners at lowes for the hindges


----------



## mr_weempers (Dec 10, 2008)

the c-shaped piece of hardware is under the hinge section


----------



## mr_weempers (Dec 10, 2008)

i was shopping at D. Lawless Hardware the other day and i believe i saw a piece quite similar to that one. they have a wide variety, their website is dlawlesshardware


----------



## East_Texas (Dec 18, 2008)

I found this one a Lowe's.  In the hardware dept.  Under cabinet hardware, catch.

Belwith/Hickory Hardware 1-5/16" C/C Catches Cadmium Double Roller Catch

I think if you type "Double Roller Catch"  into any search engine you will find lots of examples.


----------



## Jaybird VuCE (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm currently replacing my drawer fronts with new ones, and I'm using the same type of hardware to install the fake fronts in front of the sink.  Try Sears hardware, I find they always have what you need.


----------



## kevin_b_me (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are still looking.....

I have had the same problem and can't find anything like this in any harware store.  I finally found the missing link.  It's from Hafele and you can order small quantities at BuyHalefe.com:

Uni Connector, plastic, black [260.15.300] - $0.74 : BuyHafele.com, All your Hafele hardware needs.


----------

